# Problema Mysql

## lova84

Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum e del sistema, e postavo qua per via di un problema riscontrato durante l'installazione di mysql (che non riesco a risolvere da solo).

Posto i log: 

http://files.filefront.com/build+mysqllog/;10027387;/fileinfo.html

(scusate, era troppo lungo per postarlo tutto qua nel topic)

Spero possiate aiutarmi, ed intanto vi ringrazio anticipatamente.Last edited by lova84 on Fri Apr 18, 2008 7:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lavish

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=217976

L'errore e' questo

----------

## lova84

Quindi nessuna soluzione disponibile? (là non ne vedo).

PS e se prendessi una versione precedente di mysql darebbe lo stesso errore? in caso, come si fa? 

Grazie per le risposte.

----------

## randomaze

 *lova84 wrote:*   

> Quindi nessuna soluzione disponibile? (là non ne vedo).

 

Prova a disabilitare la USE di berkdb.

----------

## lova84

Già fatto.

 *Quote:*   

> USE=" /
> 
>    #System /
> 
>         dbus /
> ...

 

----------

## nikko96

 *lova84 wrote:*   

> Quindi nessuna soluzione disponibile? (là non ne vedo).
> 
> PS e se prendessi una versione precedente di mysql darebbe lo stesso errore? in caso, come si fa? 
> 
> Grazie per le risposte.

 

Hai provato con la versione stabile? (mysql-5.0.54)

----------

## lova84

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

>  *lova84 wrote:*   Quindi nessuna soluzione disponibile? (là non ne vedo).
> 
> PS e se prendessi una versione precedente di mysql darebbe lo stesso errore? in caso, come si fa? 
> 
> Grazie per le risposte. 
> ...

 

No.. Come faccio ? (scusate l'ignoranza)

----------

## lova84

Sono riuscito a capire come fare, ma non funziona nemmeno con mysql 5.0.54 (stesso errore)

----------

## nikko96

 *lova84 wrote:*   

> Sono riuscito a capire come fare, ma non funziona nemmeno con mysql 5.0.54 (stesso errore)

 

Le opzioni di compilazione sono a posto?

Magari postaci un bel 

```
emerge --info
```

Ciao

----------

## lova84

Ecco 

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo ~ # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.5_rc4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## lavish

c.v.d. hai la use berkdb abilitata. Inoltre la sintassi:

```
USE=" /

#<commento> /

<uses>
```

non e' valida, in quanto "#<commento>" verra' letto come USE.

Per disabilitare una use usa 

```
-<use>
```

. Per info leggiti le man page. Per capire come mai hai la use berkdb attiva anche se non dichiarata nel make.conf, guarda il profilo che stai usando con eselect profile show e le USE impostate da tale profilo.

Ciao

----------

## lova84

risolto mettendo -berkdb dentro il make.conf fra gli USE flags. Thanks to all

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Vorrei inoltre farti notare che tu hai abilitato come ACCEPT_KEYWORDS ~x86 , questo significa che avrai TUTTI I PACCHETTI CON LA KEYWORD "~" ossia in test sul tuo sistema. Ora, non so quale sia il tuo background e la tua esperienza con gentoo, però ti consiglierei di utilizzare SOLO la keyword x86 se questa è la tua prima installazione di gentoo e di usare, se proprio tu volessi release più nuove di certi sw, il file /etc/portage/packages.keywords .

Son sicuro che troverai molto utile la lettura di questo documento .

----------

## djinnZ

E tra l'altro, sulla scorta degli aggiornamenti che eseguo quasi quotidianamente in chroot mi pare proprio che i devel non stabilizzino i pacchetti rispetto alle versoni in test ma all'albero di dipendenze stabile, al contrario di quello che si fa in altre distribuzioni "binarie".

Per esempio sto provando ad installare da sorgenti OOo 2.4, che è in test, ma se mi sognassi di abilitare tutto ~x86 dovrei trovarmi a combattere anche con i problemi del gcc 4.x, che, per l'hardened toolchain, è tutt'altro che affidabile al momento e di certo se l'office verrà marcato stabile sarà quasi certamente su un sistema con il gcc 3.4.

Questa è una cosa che continuo a dire che non è spiegata nella documentazione ufficiale.

----------

